# a potential visit to Japan



## Ngan

Hi everyone,

I am an American, currently living as an expat in France. I will be traveling to Asia this summer and I feel very tempted to make a stop in a Japanese city/town. I think I will have just enough time/budget/energy for one. Which city/town would you recommend? I would like to do some sight-seeing and take advantage of the cuisine!

Thank you in advance for your help.

n.


----------

